# Spiegelreflex < 300Euro conto Kompaktkamera



## Danielle_esb (26. September 2003)

Hallo
Ich  habe vor mir eine Spiegelreflexkamera zuzulegen.
Jedoch schrecken mich die hohen Preise sehr ab und ich möchte es ja auch nur als Hobby nutzen.

Dazu mal meine Frage. Ich  hatte zb. die 
und  die  im Sinn.
Ich weiß nur nicht genau wo da die Unterschiede sind, und ob sich da der Unterschied lohnt.

Naja um zur Überschrift zurückzukommen,  lohnt sich eine preiswerte Spiegelreflexkamer im Vergleich zu einer normalen Kompaktkamera. Sieht  man die Unterschiede?
Lohnt sich der Unterschied also von einer preiswerten kompaktkamer ( sind ja schon so ab 30 euro ) im gegensatz u einer preiswerten digitalkamera, so wie angegeben.

Wäre auch gerne über andere Tipps  dankbar oder andere Kamera emphelungen bis maximal 300 euro

Liebe Grüße
Daniela


----------



## Vitalis (27. September 2003)

Kauf Dir diese Digicam hier und jeder analogen Kompaktkamera geht es an den Kragen. Die reine Bildqualität steht da meiner Meinung nach absolut nicht mehr nach und Du wirst viel mehr Spaß haben.

Ich weiß nicht, was Du mit der Kamera vor hast. Wenn Du anspruchsvoller bist, die Wahl zwischen verschiedenen Objektiven und die volle Kontrolle über alle Einstellungen  haben möchtest, dann kommst Du wohl an einer Spiegelreflex nicht vorbei. Die Ergebnisse werden damit nicht zwangsläufig besser als bei Kompakten, aber wenn Du bewußt das Foto gestaltest, dann schon. Im Vergleich zu einer 30 Euro Kamera wird man aber wahrscheinlich immer einen Unterschied sehen.


----------



## Beppone (27. September 2003)

Hi Daniela,

hier noch mein Senf dazu.
Nur bei der Spiegelreflex (egal ob analog oder digital), kannst Du im Sucher beurteilen, ob die Bildschärfe da liegt, wo Du sie haben willst.

Sicher gibt es bei der digitalen Kompakten das Display zur Beurteilung der Bildschärfe... doch funktioniert das in der Praxis nur eingeschränkt:

Stell Dir, als anspruchsvolle, angehende Amateurfotografin diese Situation vor:
Portraitaufnahmen im Halbprofil, offene Blende, selektive Schärfe auf das nähere Auge, der Hintergrund soll ganz in Unschärfe verschwimmen.

Mit der Spiegelreflex ist das supereinfach - Du stellst einfach auf die Gesichtspartie scharf, die scharf sein soll - und behältst für einige, schnelle Aufnahmen hintereinander die Kamera am Auge (schon beim zweiten "Schuß" wirkt Dein Modell entspannter).

Mit der Analog-Kompakten geht das praktisch gar nicht - Du fokussierst irgendwohin (je nach Kamera auf die Bildmitte oder das nächstliegende Objekt), dein Sucherbild zeigt sowieso immer alles scharf (und zeigt im Nahbereich nicht den wirklichen Bildausschnitt), und Du siehst erst nach der Filmentwicklung, ob das Modell gerade geblinzelt hat.

Mit der Digital-Kompakten geht das eingeschränkt: die Lage der Schärfe läßt sich über das Display beurteilen, wobei Displayauflösung und -größe oder auch helles Sonnenlicht Grenzen setzen. Den schnellen Nachschuß für unverkrampfte Aufnahmen kannst Du ganz vergessen. Die meisten Digicams lassen sich nach dem Schuß im Vergleich zur Spiegelreflex unendlich lange Zeit..

Ideal wäre die digitale Spiegelreflex - ich benutze eine EOS D60 und eine EOS 1Ds - nur sprengen diese das Budget von EUR 300,-

Interessant vielleicht diese Rechnung: Eine analoge, einfache Reflex kostet mit 50 entwickelten Diafilmen ca. 600,- EUR. Eine gebrauchte (ebay) digitale Spiegelreflex (EOS D30) kostet genausoviel. Trotz lediglich 3,3 Megapixeln ist die D30 sehr begehrt (siehe Angebote/Gebote), da hier eben in einer ganz anderen "Liga" als im Kompaktbereich gespielt wird.

Gruß

Beppone


----------



## Vitalis (28. September 2003)

> Mit der Digital-Kompakten geht das eingeschränkt: die Lage der Schärfe läßt sich über das Display beurteilen, wobei Displayauflösung und -größe oder auch helles Sonnenlicht Grenzen setzen.


Man muß auch dazusagen, daß bei Digitalkompakten sowieso praktisch alles von vorne bis hinten Scharf ist. Man kann so gut wie gar nicht mit  Tiefenunschärfe spielen und im Display sieht man nicht wirklich wo die Schärfe liegt. 

Vielleicht noch ein wenig darauf  warten?


----------



## Beppone (1. Oktober 2003)

Schließe mich Vitalis an, auch was den Tip "EOS D300" anbelangt.

Um das Spiel mit der Schärfe / Unschärfe auch bei einer Kompakten zu nutzen, sollte man auf einen möglichst großen Zoombereich achten. In stärkerer Telestellung lassen sich dann auch Portraits o.ä. schießen, die sich einigermaßen vom unscharfen Hintergrund isolieren.

Bep


----------

